# Where and how to notch a natural fork for theraband gold



## bd234 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi,

My husband and I are making our 4 yo (with his help) a natural slingshot. I have gotten as far as the pic but need to know how far down from the top of the form and in what shape to carve the notches to but the 10 mm theraband gold we are going to use.

Also a good you tube on how to best attach the band would be helpful too!

Thanks and we have loved this forum!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The notch or groove is not necessary. You can cut one about 1/8 inch from the top of the fork with a rat tail file and sand smooth.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

On youtube, gamekeeper john has some vids showing theraband gold attachments to pouch and frame. He uses thin strips of the therband gold and you wrap it tight and tuck it. Flippinoutslingshots also has great vids on youtube as well showing various ways to wrap and tuck.

VS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As long as you are using elastic (strips of Theraband, office rubber bands, etc.) no grooves are necessary. If you are going to tie the bands on with string or thread (i.e. non-elastic material) you will need grooves around the fork tips to keep the bands from slipping out from under.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I tie with #64 rubber bands or strips of TheraBand. I never cut grooves.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't cut grooves and have never had a problem. I use this method to attach.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Charles said:


> As long as you are using elastic (strips of Theraband, office rubber bands, etc.) no grooves are necessary. If you are going to tie the bands on with string or thread (i.e. non-elastic material) you will need grooves around the fork tips to keep the bands from slipping out from under.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Three times in one week. I never cut notches anymore. Sometimes I cut the bands long and double them at the fork. This helps especially with thinner rubber.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the stars and the planets must be perfectly aligned!!! NaturalFork and I agree three times in one week! I also endorse NF's suggestion about doubling the bands at the fork tips ... bringing a bit of excess band over the fork tip will help reduce abrasion as well as making the tie a bit more secure.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bd234 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, you all are REALLY helpful. Thanks! I have a few more questions.

1. Will a red wine (saw this on youtube) give it a cool non toxic finish? Any other suggestions if not.

My little guy is getting very excited. The big day is wednesday.

2. Any fun ideas of what to ping with foil balls.

3. Any you tube techniques I can show him to help him out? Neither my husband or I have ever used one.

4. Any guestimates on what lengths to cut the 10 mm wide therabands? He's a pretty skinny 4 year old but muscular too.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bd234 said:


> Wow, you all are REALLY helpful. Thanks! I have a few more questions.
> 
> 1. Will a red wine (saw this on youtube) give it a cool non toxic finish? Any other suggestions if not.
> 
> ...


Red wine should stain well, but the color might be unpredictable.

Try some inflated balloons.

His main problems will probably be holding the frame square and a tendency which most first-time shooters have to draw the pouch directly toward the dominant eye. Make sure he is wearing good eye protection and try to get him to draw to the corner of his mouth instead of his eye.

For a 4 year old 25~30 cm after tying should be about right.

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

In reply to Henry, color is always unpredictable. And everything else he said is right on.


----------

